# ESP light - Codes inside ('04 R32)



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

got some other issues fixed, but now the damn ESP light (traction control) sticks on 24/7 and the switch has no effect...... Traction control seems *off* (like it should be with the light on), but I havent tested too thoroughly since my tires are brand new (60 miles)..
03 - Brake electronics
1C0907379P
ESP ALLRAD MK6
Coding 23049
00778.............005
Steering angle sender -G85
no or incorrect basic setting/adaptation

....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: ESP light - Codes inside (Stew312)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

awesome thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll report back tomorrow


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

..talked to the dealer and they already tried the calibration, but I wouldnt be suprised if they didnt do it right. I'll give it a shot tonight and get some more detailed codes from the VAG if it doesnt work... THE DAMN PART NUMBER BETTER NOT HAVE BEEN WRONG AGAIN


----------



## MoAK (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Stew312)*

befor you do that could it be the lateral sensor is bad????
I think mine is on my TT causing the same problem


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

UPDATE:
Tried to calibrate the sensor yesterday, went through the procedures above and after the login with VAG when we were attempting to code, got this:
*ERROR: Group 060 Not Available*








The ESP light DID go off (ABS is still on, and the ESP switch does NOT turn on the ESP light now), and there is now a fault code that will not clear:
01486 - System function test activated
000 - -
any ideas?
ALSO: during the coding, the 'BASIC SETTINGS' option is 'OFF', is that the proper position for that switch?


_Modified by Stew312 at 9:19 AM 9-14-2005_


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

bump for no ABS in my car now


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The ESP Function Test can not be aborted, once activated it HAS to be finished, but one can start from the beginning as often as necessary.
- Start the engine
- Push the brake pedal up to 35 bar and the ASR/ESP (K86( light should go off
Start a small drive, with a right turn and a left turn, after that the ABS/EDS light should go off.
While doing the turns, the turn rate has be 10 °/s or higher, which can be done with a curve radius of 10-12 m with a speed of 15-20 km/h for 4-5 seconds.
After this all lights should go off.


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_- Push the brake pedal up to 35 bar and the ASR/ESP (K86( light should go off.

Awesome, thanks. ..but there is no ESP light on when I start the car, just the ABS light.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Doesn't matter








Give it a shot and see if it works...


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

I definitely will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Should I need to have the VAG-COM handy to code the module (Steering Angle Sensor) at all??


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If the "function test" is the only fault code that is stored: no.


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tried a few times yesterday, can't get the test complete. damn thing is picky..
So this is what I should be doing, correct me if I'm wrong:
- start car
- depress brake pedal firmly (ESP light starts flashing)
- begin drive, when reaching between 15-20 km/h begin a right turn around a 10-12m radius, and turn directly into a left turn with the same radius, at the same mph.
should the light go off then sometime during the left turn when you have completed the requirements, or do you have to straighten out first? and should you be turning each direction for 4-5 seconds, or 4-5 seconds total? The ESP light stops blinking after a while (I assume a test time default) and the switch still does not control the light, and the ABS light is still on which is why I dont think I've completed the test correctly.. I did not have the VAG with me last night to verify the code was still showing..


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

eh?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Stew312)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stew312* »_I did not have the VAG with me last night to verify the code was still showing..

Did you verify it in between now?


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

nope. might be able to tonight, but been busy moving. my guess is that the test is still activated.. I'll try to back that up tonight.. does my test criteria look good though?


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: ESP light - Codes inside (Stew312)*

I had the same issue with my vag-com & a 5052
went with a capasitor discharge before starting the test and all was good from there. 

Jp.


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: ESP light - Codes inside (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_went with a capasitor discharge before starting the test and all was good from there. 

will disconnecting the battery for a few minutes take care of that for you?


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: ESP light - Codes inside (Stew312)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stew312* »_
will disconnecting the battery for a few minutes take care of that for you?

no not the same thing!
disconnect the batteries and touch the cable ends to each other.
hold them touching each other "vice grips" for about 15 minuets.
that will remove ANY remaining power 
and lead you back to basic settings.
write down your radio code


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

nice, I'll give that a whirl


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: ESP light - Codes inside (MKIII-JP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII-JP* »_and lead you back to basic settings.

Nope it won't.
Fault codes are stored in a seperate eeprom area, as are most learned values like basic setting data etc.
To do a hard reset, it is enough to pull a fuse (for the specific control module) for 5 minutes, there is NO need to do that freaky procedure you posted above.


----------



## Stew312 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yea, funny thing happened yesterday. The lights on the dash went off (noticed on my cruise home last night) and my traction control works! I must have hit just the right sequence of turns somewhere in my travels yesterday, to complete the test. Figures I couldn't do it in a parking lot for 30 minutes straight, but when I'm cruising around town it calibrates itself. Oh well, I'm not complaining


----------

